

SpaceX’s Grasshopper rocket hover to a new high of 2,441 feet before relanding - 0cool
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/10/12/watch-spacexs-grasshopper-rocket-hover-to-new-high-of-2441-feet-before-relanding/

======
deletes
Already discussed here( with a direct link to the video ):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6539649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6539649)

~~~
opminion
And with a title in metric units, which is more informative to those outside
the US.

~~~
Diamons
Trust me, not even the US likes the imperial system.

-A college student

------
Sagat
I think we should start a cult around Musk.

~~~
patrickk
I think reddit is way ahead of you. The amount of fanboyism there is
ridiculous (I'm an admirer myself but some of the worshipping is crazy there).

------
anovikov
They'd better try shutting engine down completely during flight and restarting
it. That would mean much more than these hops.

------
badass
That's not that high. There are buildings higher than this.

~~~
omni
There is exactly one building taller than this. So not only is your comment
unconstructive, it's wrong.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_world)

